# Wie kann ich ein besseres Signal im Haus haben?



## Jasmin Karmann (23 August 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät, das mir im Haus helfen kann, ein besseres Signal zu haben. Im Internet hab ich GSM Repeaters gefunden. Wer weißt helfen diese Geräte?

Werbelink entfernt BT/MOD


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2019)

Bisschen wenig Info für ein bisschen viel Frage.
Je nach genauem Problem und räumlichen Gegebenheiten gibts unterschiedliche Probleme.
Und GSM-Repeater sind in D verboten


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bisschen wenig Info für ein bisschen viel Frage.


Da war schon was....


Jasmin Karmann schrieb:


> Werbelink entfernt BT/MOD


----------



## BenTigger (26 August 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Da war schon was....


Mit auch nicht mehr Info als ein Link zu einem OnlineShop. Kein spezielles Gerät sondern nur die Eingangsseite zum Shop.
Mit dem Link und der Anfrage war es nur ein WerbeSpamPosting. Dazu ein CORE-BACKBONE und User seit dem nicht wieder gesehen.


----------

